# Alleged poseur priest collared for bad checks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

An alleged sinner from Brookline was arraigned yesterday after Boston police busted him for passing bad checks while posing as a priest, according to police and the district attorney's office.
Koffi Gbikpi, 45, was arrested on charges he opened accounts under the names of fake churches and religious institutions at Citizens Bank and TD Bank and then deposited the fraudulent checks into an account at Boston Private Bank, Suffolk County District Attorney's office spokeswoman Erika Gully-Santiago said. Cops busted him when he showed up at the bank yesterday to take out a loan. He was held on $50,000 bail.

Full Story:
Alleged poseur priest collared for bad checks - BostonHerald.com


----------

